# Hunting > Hunting >  **LANDSBOROUGH "OPPOSITE PERCY CREEK" THAR BALLOT BLOCK**

## 1Sika

Hiya,

Anyone hunted this block for the Thar ballot? Any pics and or info would be much appreciated as its a long way to go to find out the block is no good. Have drawn the ballot for the last week of May.

Cheers.

----------


## The Claw

Smiddy had it 4th period last year, could be worth a PM...

Gives good access into the bottom end of the Arbor Rift block, and if the river is right you can get across and into the bottom end of Shelter Hollow block (up the creek downstream of Arthur Creek). Not sure what the hunting is like near the campsite itself, but it looks pretty steep and knarly... 

1st photo is looking over at Arbor Rift, and 2nd is looking down towards Opposite Percy Creek (taken from Shelter Hollow block)

----------


## 1Sika

> Smiddy had it 4th period last year, could be worth a PM...
> 
> Gives good access into the bottom end of the Arbor Rift block, and if the river is right you can get across and into the bottom end of Shelter Hollow block (up the creek downstream of Arthur Creek). Not sure what the hunting is like near the campsite itself, but it looks pretty steep and knarly... 
> 
> 1st photo is looking over at Arbor Rift, and 2nd is looking down towards Opposite Percy Creek (taken from Shelter Hollow block)
> 
> Attachment 1178Attachment 1179



Cheers mate.

----------


## 45SOUTH

Look like good 338 country sam

----------

